# Orcs (as compared to Orks)



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

So I bought a WHFB Orc Warboss set (the one with both land and boar based Warbosses)

And cool as they are, I notice that my OrC Warboss really isnt any bigger than an OrK Boy. Any reason for this? Do OrCs not get bigger with dominance in FB?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Not nearly as much.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Black Orc boss, however, is noticably bigger than both boyz and even other Black Orcs. I think it was just an oversight on GW's part. A rather big one, to be sure, but an oversight all the same. I use the Avatars of War Orc Warlord as my Warboss, and he dwarfs GW's Black Orc boss model-- it's about the closest thing I've seen that's suitably large for a Black Orc Warboss in relation to other Orcs.

The plastic Boss set works well for making Big Bosses, though. A Big Boss with Porko's Pigsticka on a boar (or, the Ironback Boar, for that matter) is a great leader for a unit of Boar Boyz. I always got a lot of mileage out of a Black Orc Big Boss on foot that was Armed to da Teef, heavy armour, and the Battle Standard with Mork's Spirit Totem. Oddly, you can still use a great weapon with the BSB, and he's still a pretty mean fighter even if you choose to use a single hand weapon. Whilst leading a large unit, you can protect yourself from magic with the Spirit Totem, to boot.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I just converted ghazgull thraka into my Black orc warboss as i wanted something big and imposing took a lot of greenstuff mind to cover the mechanics


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I use the same approach with the dwarves. Other than getting White beards, they don't seem to get any different. However, they surely just get bigger and bigger as they get older, muscle wise, so I find the Avatars of War useful to represent this (Dwarf Berserker = Daemon Slayer).


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I've always thought the system of bigger and bigger characters to represent their power is a bit daft really. You end up with some of the buggers being twice the size of normal models it just looks silly when they are toe to toe, so it doesn't bother me that fantasy Orcs are much of a muchness size-wise.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

true but I like converting as much as gaming so for me the real challenge was to get a black orc boss that looked like the one fighting karl franz in the old empire book and he was huge so ghazghull was the way to go even if its base size was awkward


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

squeek said:


> I've always thought the system of bigger and bigger characters to represent their power is a bit daft really. You end up with some of the buggers being twice the size of normal models it just looks silly when they are toe to toe, so it doesn't bother me that fantasy Orcs are much of a muchness size-wise.


If you were talking about Elves or Humans or anything else for that matter I would agree with you, but for Orks? It makes perfect sense that they would think bigger = better! The best thing to remember when playing Orks is don't try to over think anything to much... Orks aren't meant to sensible or stylish (well I think they're stylish... but by normal standards =P). Their meant to be Grrr and brutish, which is why I love 'em so much.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I always thought size was an actual mechanic of Orks (and Orcs too). I mean the idea was that the more followers an Ork has, the bigger in size he grows, thereby the Warboss is gonna be the biggest. Of course the logical mechanic for this is that the bigger Orks are the ones that take control. Oh well, not like its the end of the world hehe.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Each to their own guys, neilbatte I wouldn't dream of knocking your conversion idea. I just view it as a little bit ridiculous when figures get bigger and bigger and bigger to represent them being just that little bit nastier each time. I don't care enough not to use oversized figures, I just wouldn't choose to make one of mine larger to comply to the general perception of bigger is better for characters.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

squeek i agree with you except where canon fluff says otherwise. Orcs getting bigger as they krump more heads is an awesome concept. Orcs really do have a bigger is better mindset, and it should show! 

As for the Orc facing Franz, I used a ogre model with and orc head and some added wolf pelt with greenstuff.


----------

